# Help identifying wire with connector on ‘66 GTO



## ragtopgoat (Sep 26, 2019)

I was poking around the engine compartment and found a black wire with a brown stripe, with an insulated connector on the end, just dangling on the passenger side near the firewall. It is not obvious to me where it belongs and my wiring diagram doesn’t appear to show a black with brown stripe wire. I’ve attached pictures, hopefully someone will recognize it. The wire originates from the harness with the resistor wire that goes to the coil.


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

Looks like the blower motor connector.


----------



## ragtopgoat (Sep 26, 2019)

Is the blower motor plug in the engine compartment? Or should this be routed through the firewall to under the dash?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Looks like a Black with Orange tracer which would be for the heater blower motor. But the plug is wrong and that harness usually comes through the firewall by the heater.
Is this a reproduction harness?

Put a meter on it with the heater off. If its the heater lead, the voltage should be zero and gradually increase to 12 vdc as you go to low, medium and high speeds


----------



## ragtopgoat (Sep 26, 2019)

The harness has an M&L label on it, so definitely aftermarket. I’ve had this car for about a year, but haven’t had a chance to sort out the wiring. The blower motor doesn’t work so good
chance this is the blower motor wiring. I’ll test it as O52 suggests.


----------



## Rocketman269v (Oct 5, 2020)

T-400 kickdown wire.


----------



## ragtopgoat (Sep 26, 2019)

Rocketman269v said:


> T-400 kickdown wire.


Ah, that would explain why it is not connected to anything, as this car is a 4 speed manual.


----------



## Rocketman269v (Oct 5, 2020)

ragtopgoat said:


> Ah, that would explain why it is not connected to anything, as this car is a 4 speed manual.


If it was an Olds or Buick ('65-'67) it would have a second wire attached to that empty space on the plug for the Switch Pitch torque converter.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

That also looks similar to the connector for the oil pressure sending unit/switch. Is yours working?


----------



## ragtopgoat (Sep 26, 2019)

BearGFR said:


> That also looks similar to the connector for the oil pressure sending unit/switch. Is yours working?


Yes, the oil pressure gauge is working and the sender is wired with a dark blue wire. This wire was dangling near the oil pressure sender on the oil filter bracket.


----------



## Rocketman269v (Oct 5, 2020)

That wire is most certainly for the kick down on a T-400. It should be part of the engine wiring harness, coming out of the bulkhead connector on the firewall, below the brake master/booster. One half of the bulkhead connector is for the headlights, etc. The other side is for the engine.


----------

